# Lowest temperature you've maintained on your propane smoker?



## solman (Dec 31, 2018)

What's the lowest you guys have been able to maintain on your propane smoker?

After playing around with my Masterbuilt propane smoker mods (solenoid valve and PID auto tuning) I wanted to see what was the lowest temperature I could maintain. Using the inline needle valve, I was able to get a steady low flame to maintain about 150.

The flame blew out on me once, and I opened up the needle valve ever so slightly and that seemed to keep the flames lit and steady. It was a windless day, outdoor temps around 40 degrees. I imagine on a hot summer day and/or windy day, it would be much more difficult to maintain 150.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2018)

Some of the guys who make a lot of sausage have put screws in every other burner hole, so you can have a bit stronger flame, but keep the temp down. That way it is harder to blow the flame out.
Al


----------



## solman (Dec 31, 2018)

i was planning to do that mod if i couldn't get my temps below 160, but it looks like i may be able to do it without any mods. i guess i should've asked "lowest temps without any mods to the burner?"

another option i considered was placing a tabletop butane stove inside the smoker and using that as a heat source since it can go to much lower temps.

something like this:
but now that i think about it, having the butane canister inside the heated smoker box is probably a really BAD idea. :) 
so, scratch this option.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 31, 2018)

I can hold a low temp of 130 for around 4 hrs in my old smoke hollow with needle valve mod. ( thin metal & no insulation) With outside temps around 30-40. It sets inside a smoke house so wind usually isn’t a problem. Plus I have a cake pan full of gravel for a heat sink. The gravel takes up some of the heat the first few hrs until it warms up. After that can hold steady in the low 140’s. This works great for sausage, bologna, dried beef & hot smoked bacon. We never make these when warmer outside. No mod to burner.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 31, 2018)

I had a hard time controlling low end temps for jerky with my King Kooker unless used in cold weather. That is why I decided the electric route. It is a mod, but another vent cut in the backside to allow heat to escape above burner seemed to help with a friends. Screws as Al stated would probably help also. I never did the needle valve on that smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2018)

This mod keeps bigger flames on 1/2 the burner..  with the needle valve and a low pressure regulator it works well.....
Depending on the burner, plugs for the burner flame holes may be different..  self drilling screws would work..


----------



## solman (Dec 31, 2018)

is there a specific type of nail material i should get? like brass or stainless steel? or does it not matter?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2018)

What ever fits the holes...  There is no heat in the burner holes... The heat starts at the end of the blue flame...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2019)

I like that idea Dave!
It makes a lot more sense than to use self tapping screws.
And could be done quickly, and reversed quickly without any damage to the burner holes!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2019)

solman said:


> is there a specific type of nail material i should get? like brass or stainless steel? or does it not matter?


That's pics. of my smokehouse mod. that Dave posted. I used 4D nails but had to trim the length down for them to work. Just regular ole construction nails, nothing fancy. Think I paid $3 for a small box at the hardware store. I can keep my smokehouse @100* no problem to dry casings and stepping up the temps. is easy and steady to maintain. But, my smokehouse is 36cu.ft.; where as most small commercially built home smokers are 3~4cu.ft. 

The large volume helps to moderate the temps. and keep an even heat. I built this smokehouse with an eye towards smoking sausages but can smoke pretty much anything in it, even hang a 100lb. hog if I want....(see avatar)


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I like that idea Dave!
> It makes a lot more sense than to use self tapping screws.
> And could be done quickly, and reversed quickly without any damage to the burner holes!
> Al


Al, I pull the nails out when I want to cook above 225*. The burner is a 18,000BTU burner so when I plug the outside holes, I'm only running 9000 BTUs. And yes it is very easy to do. Takes me all of 2 minutes to pull them or put them in.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Al, I pull the nails out when I want to cook above 225*. The burner is a 18,000BTU burner so when I plug the outside holes, I'm only running 9000 BTUs. And yes it is very easy to do. Takes me all of 2 minutes to pull them or put them in.



That is good to know, cause my MES is pretty old & I know one of these days that I'm ready to hang a batch of sausage it will give out. I have a needle valve on my Smoke Vault, so with plugging every other hole I could keep the temp down without having to worry that the flame will blow out. I'm going to look in the garage & see if I have the right sized nails, if not I'll buy a small box so I'll be ready. May even do a test run to see what kind of temps I can maintain.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2019)

The only Propane I have is my Weber "Q", and I know you guys in the South can't do it, but sometimes during the Winter, I can maintain below Zero Temps for days on end!!! 

Bear


----------



## solman (Jan 5, 2019)

Bada Bing!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 5, 2019)

Al, The burner I have is a Kajun Kooker 18000BTU burner. I just looked up the smoke vault for a pic. of the burner.






If your's looks like this, I do not know that nails would work. Might have to use the screws.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 5, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> The only Propane I have is my Weber "Q", and I know you guys in the South can't do it, but sometimes during the Winter, I can maintain below Zero Temps for days on end!!!
> 
> Bear


Once in a blue moon Bear....LOL!!! Last year we got down into the teens for a couple days....


----------



## Big Glenn (Jan 6, 2019)

I tested my unmodified Pit Boss today and it seemed to hold 130 and still make smoke. That was with no water in the pan. I think adding cold water might bring it down a few more degrees.


----------

